# kaw engine



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a chance to get a JD 425,with a Kawasaki engine.The problem is,I'm not familiar with this engine,and I've heard they have a problem with the camshafts,on this engine.
Anyone know if it's true,and can they be repaired?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Is this an air or water cooled model? Think the valve train problem was addressed some yrs back. You'd need to check to make sure which side of the design change the engine is. Personally , never had one of these engines but they do seem to have a decent reputation other than the valve train problem. Like several mfgrs, they thought they could use plastic components in the valve train. Way back when, even Pontiac was using nylon for their cam chain sprocket. Had to make repairs on one that had the sprocket shed all the teeth and left them laying in the pan.


----------



## bstrang4 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have had a GT262 John Deere with a 17 hp. Kawasaki for 18 years and have never had a problem with it. Runs as strong as the day I bought it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's a water-cooled engine,I think.'I guess I'd better check,and get #s,too. I want to make sure it's worth the $600,he wants.


----------



## Marcintosh (Apr 1, 2010)

A JD425 for *$600*? I'd be on like like a duck on a june bug.
Have fun with it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well,he told me I can get it for $600,because that's all the JD dealer would offer.
I took care of it for him(oil changes service,blades),so he gave me that price. I guess I'll take it,then.
With any luck the plastic cam ,won't be too much of a problem to replace.


----------

